# Meet....



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

...My new no name Betta! Got him today, he's pretty mellow. 

Any ideas on a name?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I love dark/bright red bettas!


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

He is pretty cute! He likes hiding in the corner right now and chasing the tetras... They all get along though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful. Feugo is the first thing that popped into my mind when I saw the picture.


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Feugo


That's pretty cool name. I thik he will now be known as Feugo! Thanks Neenjar


----------



## Miss Em (Jul 19, 2009)

He is sooo cute!

He looks just like my friends Betta..he likes to hide too!haha.

And I think Feugo is a great name!


----------

